# In-cabin air filter cover



## rmcdiarmid1 (Oct 10, 2015)

I changed the in-cabin micro filter on my 2013 Altima after searching youtube for a 'how to' video. Everything went according to plan until I got to the part where you remove the narrow plastic filter cover. After trying to find and remove it for a frustratingly long time I came to the conclusion it wasn't there. Sure enough I was able to ease out the old filter and put in the new one. So...was my car built on a Friday or did they stop putting on the cover attachment. Anyone have a similar experience? Now that I know there's no cover it won't take nearly as long next time.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

According to the Nissan parts diagram, there should be a cover plate, P/N: 27276-3JC1A. Refer diagram linked below:

2013 Nissan Altima Sedan Heater & Blower Unit - NissanPartsDeal.com


----------



## rmcdiarmid1 (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks for the response. The only thing I can figure is that at a previous time when I had the wheels rotated I got their 'free' inspection and was told I would need a new in-cabin' filter. I passed on their offer (which wasn't free) as I try to do my own minor maintenance. I suspect that if they knew I needed one they would have had to remove the old one and forgotten to reinstall the cover. Since the old filter was still in place when I pulled it out (after wasting time before figuring out there was no cover) I wonder how necessary it is.


----------

